# How long do left-overs last?



## MissSJ (Oct 23, 2005)

Does anyone know of a good place to find out how long left-overs last? My dh is currently eating left-over turkey from Thanksgiving and I am not too sure that turkey lasts for 9 days in the refrigerator!!

SJ


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

I get worried when things get a week old. It's one of those things where most people would rather err on the cautious side







. You can sterilize leftovers by putting them in a lidded pot with some liquid, bringing it to a boil and then simmer for 20 minutes.


----------



## Livi's Mama (Apr 25, 2003)

I use the 1-week rule of thumb. I personally have never had an issue with illness if eaten within a week. Once or twice I've been partially through something & realized it had been in the fridge longer than a week. I will then take a couple probiotic capsules to be on the safe side.


----------



## mamak05 (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm a three day girl myself. I've had a couple bouts with food poisioning and I don't want to have that again! So I err on the safer side. After a day if I know I'm not going to eat leftover soup or something that freezes well anytime soon, I will freeze it. But once something has been sitting for 3 days it must go.


----------



## nathansmum (Nov 13, 2003)

I do the 3 day rule too.


----------



## Sharondio (Apr 27, 2002)

Roughly a week. I go by my nose too, if it smells off, it's out. I also let highly acidic foods, like tomato sauce, go longer because they're naturally antibacterial.


----------



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)

Another 1-week person. I also tend to freeze leftovers if there is any doubt as to whether or not we will eat it before the 1wk mark.


----------



## SneakyPie (Jan 13, 2002)

My husband refuses anything after 3 days (so we freeze), and I am super-careful about it with our little guy, but . . . I myself will eat things that have been in the fridge for an alarming length of time.







I used to think it was just the iron stomach of youth, but I am 41 now and still going strong so perhaps a darker force of waste-hating is at work? Because god knows I am too lazy to clean out the fridge by any other method than eating my way through it . . .


----------



## rachelagain (Jun 15, 2006)

I normally do one week-- but I did read somewhere (it was like in the newspaper or something "credible") that meat should be eaten within 3 days- then tossed.
But I think it depends on how you grew up. I grew up with my grandma having a "pantry" where she put most everything-- it was no where near as cold as supposed to be! And no one ever got sick.
Ex-in-laws used to leave pizza out on the counter all night and eat off it all the next day- they NEVER got sick from it.
So, I figure your body builds up resistance to certain things.


----------



## oneKnight (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm a one week person, but I also go by my nose. If I can't use it before a week I usually freeze it, but I don't normally have that problem with my DH around!
I have eaten things that were closer to 2 weeks old! It probably depends on the temp of your fridge, and how much it's cooked to start with, what kind of food, how tough your stomach is, etc. The nose knows


----------



## lnitti (Jun 14, 2004)

I go by 1 week or so, but dh will eat anything that isn't moldy! so we have stuff in our fridge that is over a week (I cooked it before thanksgiving!) I won't touch it, but he would thow a fit if I threw it out. So I leave it in there for him to eat and I just tell him to eat it before eating the newer stuff.

He just finally finished the thanksgiving leftovers (except the turkey, i froze that). He just has one more to finish (a tomato sauce I made for him) that was from before thanksgiving.


----------



## granolamomma (Jul 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rachelagain* 
Ex-in-laws used to leave pizza out on the counter all night and eat off it all the next day- they NEVER got sick from it.

My extended family did that over our Thanksgiving vacation and I was horrified to discover DH munching happily the next day.









But he was fine, so I think you must be right.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *granolamomma* 
My extended family did that over our Thanksgiving vacation and I was horrified to discover DH munching happily the next day.









But he was fine, so I think you must be right.

Oh I do that all the time. Well, all the time that I have pizza. Most things are fine at room temperature for 24 hours. It's not at all the same as leaving mayo in the sun all afternoon. Think about pizza. Bread, sauce (acidic), cheese (already moldy). The only reason to put it away is so it doesn't dry out







.


----------



## granolamomma (Jul 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4evermom* 
Oh I do that all the time. Well, all the time that I have pizza. Most things are fine at room temperature for 24 hours. It's not at all the same as leaving mayo in the sun all afternoon. Think about pizza. Bread, sauce (acidic), cheese (already moldy). The only reason to put it away is so it doesn't dry out







.

Hmmm whaddya know.. I'll take your word on it.


----------



## primjillie (May 4, 2004)

Boy, I am surprised on how long most people keep their food! I always throw things away after about 3 days. I have a touchy stomach so I am very careful with food. I almost cried when I threw away the Thanksgiving leftovers after 4 days because I thought they weren't any good. I cut out a guide out of the food section of the newspaper on how long to keep leftover food and 3 days was about the average. I wish I had the article, but it is at home and I'm at work. I wonder if there is something on the internet? I will have to check it out!


----------

